# Certificate Authentication/Attestation service for New Zealand Documents?



## Lunaplata (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi there, I've searched and got nothing so as a last chance thing - does anyone know of a service for authentication of NZ documents? Lots of companies are online for the UK, India and the US....just not NZ 

I know what the process is, but I am living in the UK so I am hoping there is a nice company that can handle it all for me 

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am sure there must be a company somewhere in NZ, but - while you are waiting for an answer/researching - have you thought about asking one of the companies in the UK that does attestation if either they are able to recommend a company or, perhaps, they can handle it for you? I am sure you aren't the first Kiwi  to find themselves in this situation. There's been several threads on here about companies in the UK providing this service. If it helps, I used Blair Consular Services and found them very good.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

You can contact argentum-llc which is based in London to see whether they offer attestation service for NZ docs or they can recommend any companies for u which do that. 

I recently used their service for my UK doc attestation and found that the communication is quite good and service high standard.

No harm in giving a try.
Cheers!


----------



## Lunaplata (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks to both - I'll give them a shot. As you say, no harm in trying! Everyone is still at the beach in NZ so I have to wait until next week to do anything anyway


----------



## Lunaplata (Oct 24, 2012)

Just in case another Kiwi comes along: The NZ High Commission in London has Notary Public Services available. From there, you can send it to NZ, then to the UAE Embassy in Canberra, Australia.

I got in contact with the second recommendation and they don't do it. Not yet heard back from the first.


----------

